# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Finnish translations
Hi! can anyone translate the following into finnish? 
"Every week I practise on the piano" 
"On mondays I"..... 
"On tuesdays I"..... 
"On wednesdays" I......e.t.c 
Thanks in advance

----------

Harjoittelen joka viikko pianon soittamista
You can't translate it direct becauce it would sound like you sit on the piano...
Maanantaisin harjoittelen pianon soittamista.
Tiistaisin 
Keskiviikkoisin
Torstaisin 
Perjantaisin
Lauantaisin 
Sunnuntaisin

----------

